# Another tire question but for Dually owners



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay I need four tires in the rear of my F350 Dually. I put two new Michelen LTX M/S's on the front 10k miles ago when I bought it. The dealer did not have any BFG Allterains in stock at the time and I wanted the truck the next day.
So now I need the tires in the rear and want to hear some opinions on which tires have worked well in the rear of your dually's when plowing, keep in mind that we dont have a ton of storms down here. I loved the BFG's on my previous truck but they seem to only last about 30k to 40k depending on driving. Has anyone plowed with the Michelen's in the back before and how did they do. I dont know if I want to have a set of BFG allterains in the back and two street Michelen LTX's up front. I can get the BFG's for $118.00 plus tax and the Michelens are about $146 or $148 a piece.

Give me some advise please.

Oh yeah I will not have any kind of spreader on the truck this winter so I will most likely be putting in some huge logs for ballast or buying some bags of top soil to keep in the rea of the bed as needed for ballast and then use when landscaping a job next spring.

Thanks again


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I've plowed with Michelin LTX M+S for quite a few winters. They recently sold with the old truck. They were OK when brand new, but over time got real hard, and very slick in the rain.

I've also had several sets of BFG All terrains, and were never overly happy with their wear. Comparing these two tires is clearly apples to oranges. One is a soft compound all terrain tire, the other is a hard compound quiet, excellent riding Mud and Snow tire.

Personally I wouldn't mix two different brands of tires on a 4x4 truck. Different brand tires in the same size can have considerable differences in diameter.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*tires*

ive had bfg at,s for the past 5 years they only make it 30-40 thousand im running them on my chevy dually now the front tires alklways cup no matter how you rotate,

good tire for traction

i would look into bridgestone duellers or stay with the ones you have on the front allready


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

TLS do you have any experience with any other all terain tires that wear better than the BFG's??? I really dont want two mismatched sets of tires on the truck, Im thinking of just throwing on two more BFG's on the front to get a good matching set of tires. Plus I know that the BFG's will do alot better in the mud come spring and summer when I am out landscaping especially if I have to drive down the same customers back yard with my trailer attached again.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah I know what you mean Thunder about just matching the rear up with the Michelens up front but I was not at all impresed with them in the mud this summer.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I have used many different tires on my various trucks.

Personally I think you'd be better off going with the LTX M+S's. They're a better tire, and in certain sizes are rated much higher in weight range than a BFG AT. Stiffer sidewall, more secure road feel, longer lasting tire, and only slightly more money.

I feel the sharp squarish siped lugs on the LTX are better in grass as well. It's not until your on trails and rock that the BFG AT shines.

I would go out and buy 4 more LTX's. Put your two slightly worn fronts on the left rear duals, and put the 4 new ones on the front and right rear.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Take a look at the BFG Commercial T/A traction series. Its what I've run for the past 3 years and love them. All the Hwy dept trucks around here use them as well. Excellent traction and wear.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I had Michelin LTX M/S's on my 97, and I was far from impressed!! They weren't too bad in snow, but in mud they just plain sucked!! I was pulling a car trailer with a car on it and got suck in 4 inches of mud, and my 97 has lockers front and rear. I have 295/75/16 BFG A/Ts on my 97 and 03 and they do really good all year round. I have 255/85/16 BFG M/T's on my 99 dually, the M/T's are a little touchy on ice but not bad. I used to have Kumho A/T's on the dually and they were really good in the winter and were ok in the mud. I wouldn't hesitate on getting them again, I actually would like to put them on my 05.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i owned the ltx and i found they sucked in snow and mud. i had the bfg all terrains they were great in mud and snow but like lts said they didn't wear the greatest. but if you rotate they should serve you well. i would personally never own another set of the ltx even if they were giving to me.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

TLS said:


> I would go out and buy 4 more LTX's. Put your two slightly worn fronts on the left rear duals, and put the 4 new ones on the front and right rear.


Why would you put them both on the same side? I would think they would be better if on the inside rears.

Just a question for me, and others, to learn from.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

bcf said:


> Why would you put them both on the same side? I would think they would be better if on the inside rears.


Reason being....these tires are currently on the fronts, and have 10K miles of wear. Front tire wear.

By keeping them on the front, they'll likely wear out pretty quick, as big duallies are hard on front tires to begin with.

By placing one on each inside of the rear axle as you state, you now have to match them up with new tires of an increased diameter. You usually want matching tires on a dual.

I said to mount them on the left rear, as right rears will wear the quickest.

The LTX M+S is nowhere near a MUD tire as the name suggests, but an excellent wearing multipurpose tire. Capable of over 50K miles, having great street manners (where we spend 99% of the time), great sidewall strength, and a decently siped winter tread.

Unless you put a ton of miles on, by buying now, you'll likely get through next winter just fine with them. After that, keep them as a summer only tire until they're shot. As once your 1/3 gone on the tread, the sipes are gone and the compound gets real hard.

Are there better MUD tires....sure.

Are there better SNOW tires....sure.

But they're pretty good for snow along with getting great life and street manners.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually the front ltx's have worn pretty good so far. I rotate the two front tires side to side every 3k to help even out the cupping effect since it has aluminum wheels I cant rotate the rears into the front without a lot of hassel and $$$ each time. Has anyone heard the commercial out lately for a tire store that advertises if you buy three tires the fourth is free. I heard it but not who the store was and im not even sure if their prices would compare to the prices I get through the dealership that I worked for over 10 years, cost plus $5.00 and tax per tire.


----------

